# Hougham Battery Deep level shelter Dover - August 2016



## Newage (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi all

I`v wanted to do this site for ages, I was told years ago that Hougham never had a deep level shelter, this is marked on the battery plan as "Aid station/Air raid shelter", it`s not as big as some of the underground shelters and the shelter layout plan on the inter-web is wrong.

It`s not the place you would just stumble across so thanks to Slim Jim and Fluffy.

Again built in WW2 and part of the Hougham battery complex, it lies deep under the magazines and gun pits.
Two of the 3 entrance ways have been back filled and covered over, it did see a new life when it was used by the fire service as a training location for the then new channel tunnel, bits and bobs of there time are still down there.
It is wet at the far end and quite messy, one of the things I love about this place is no "PIKE 77", for those that have "done" Dover you will know what I`m on about.

Pictures.........


Looking down the last open entrance way.
1






2





3





Looking along the main and longest tunnel (oh it great when a train goes under the shelter - NOT)
4





Looking up at one of the back filled entrances.
5





Some general crap found at the far end of the shelter, this is the wet end.
6





Well that`s about it, just time for one quick arty picture, trying a different way of using lighting.






Well there you go, thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.
If you want too see more head over to :-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157671465014482/with/28332958163/

Cheers Newage


----------



## King Al (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool pics Newage, great to see this one is still in such good condition


----------



## zender126 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice one!
The length of the main tunnel is impressive,I thought the blocked entrances were unusually steep compared to other places nearby


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 13, 2016)

I definitely wouldn't go here by myself! Awesome pics, really enjoyed looking at these


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 17, 2016)

Mate that is really well done - all of those pics are cracking but that last one is something else! Nice one!


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 18, 2016)

That's another deep shelter crossed off the list then  Thanks for the shout!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Aug 18, 2016)

Love how tucked away the entrance is to this place.
Nice photos, especially like the last shot


----------



## ReverendJT (Aug 19, 2016)

An interesting report and these pictures are fantastic! How are they lit?


----------



## Newage (Aug 19, 2016)

For a bit of camera gen.

To give the maximum depth of field I set my lens to f11 - f13 (it's a 10mm to 24mm f4.5)
The shutter speed is then set to 30 seconds.
I use a Lenser P7 LED Touch to light the scene.

Iv just picked up a Lenser P17.2 much bigger and a better spot, the good thing about the
Lenser torches is that they give a nice white light.

Then trial and error, if need be take the shot over and over till I'm happy.

Cheers newage


----------



## outkast (Nov 6, 2016)

" one of the things I love about this place is no "PIKE 77", for those that have "done" Dover you will know what I`m on about."

you mean Ronnie pike, we found his full name and address on one of the magazine walls at slough fort.


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 7, 2016)

outkast said:


> " one of the things I love about this place is no "PIKE 77", for those that have "done" Dover you will know what I`m on about."
> 
> you mean Ronnie pike, we found his full name and address on one of the magazine walls at slough fort.



Care to share, so we can go and rumble him?  That bloke needs a good shoeing!


----------



## Newage (Nov 7, 2016)

Ronnie PIKE, always wondered who he was, he`s been there done that and got the tee shire.

Cheers Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2016)

Awesome tunnel and amazing condition.


----------



## Malenis (Nov 9, 2016)

Enjoyed this

PS:Last pic is ace!!


----------



## Conrad (Nov 9, 2016)

Woops missed this post when you first stuck it up, I do love a deep shelter nicely done .


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 10, 2016)

outkast said:


> " one of the things I love about this place is no "PIKE 77", for those that have "done" Dover you will know what I`m on about." you mean Ronnie pike, we found his full name and address on one of the magazine walls at slough fort.



I would think that in 2116, Mr Pike's contributions will just be viewed in the same way as we now view the Medieval and Victorian graffiti one can stumble across in various caves, cellars and undercrofts around the UK. Gone on for hundreds of years and, due to human nature, will continue.


----------

